# PHOTOS: Never Summer SL-R 155 w/Rome Targa Bindings Review Soon



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, I decided to upgrade my setup from my current 5150 Crux/Flow Binding setup to Never Summer SL-R 155 with Rome Targa bindings. Review coming in a couple weeks, meanwhile, enjoy the pics.

*UPDATE: REVIEW 1/27/10*

Wow, it's been a year already since I got the board and I was going to post a review but never got the chance. Also, I only had a couple test runs with the board last season so I didn't feel like I could write a full review on the board based on just 2 trips out with the board. I've been out this season with it about 4 times and I feel like I have good control of the board and how it responds.

A little info about myself. I'm probably somewhere between an intermediate/expert level snowboard. I can go down any blue diamond and most black diamond runs fairly fast and consistently. I do park runs vary rarely and just stick to small style terrain, mountain runs, and tree runs.

I'm about 5'-10" and about 185lbs and my board is 155cm so it's relatively short but this board is built like a tank. The board is heavier than your freestyle board since it is an "all mountain" board, so people that want to do ollies, buttering, and flat land easily should consider the EVO-R/Revolver-R versus the SL-R since it was tough with this board. Not impossible though. This board is very stable at high speeds going down blue and black diamond runs. There is a bit of flex in the board when riding through bumps but not too much. This is a solid board and does what it was intended to do with great traction on any type of snow except ice, but any board would have issues with ice.

The snow was pretty icy the first few times I used the board this year. This board has the rocker and camber design from NS and it's a joy to ride overall. The ice isn't much of an issue unless you're going through moguls, it can be a bitch because of the camber design so if you don't hit the mogul runs right you'll slip from the rocker board style, especially near the bottom sides of the moguls. This is only for icy days. Powder days are fine in any terrain with this board.

The 3rd and 4th trip out were great with fresh powder on the slopes. This thing was a joy to ride on the powder and felt like I was floating on air. The grip on the turns were great and I didn't have any issues with this board.

I don't regret buying this board since it does what I want it to do and is a very easy to ride board. I thought it would be a little bit more flexible though, but I do plan on getting a dedicated freestyle board such as a EVO-R/Revolver-R board for days that I go with my GF who is a beginner and I can just practice my flatland tricks and ollies.

The Rome Targa bindings feel great on this board. They can be as loose or as tight as your want it and feel comfortable with easy to control straps with quick releases. I plans on using these on my future freestyle board also.

If there's any questions let me know and if anyone can recommend a good and affordable freestyle board, let me know.:thumbsup:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

them targas look freshhh


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

Those Targas are going to look wicked on that board. A match made in heaven.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks nice :thumbsup:... I have the same color 390s from last year on mine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

> Those Targas are going to look wicked on that board. A match made in heaven.


That's what I thought when I saw it too.



Seedy J said:


> Looks nice :thumbsup:... I have the same color 390s from last year on mine.


Thanks. How do you like the 390's?


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

It's like the board and bindings were made for eachother


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Luckyboyee777 said:


> Thanks. How do you like the 390's?


390s are sick ass bindings..im gunna pick a pair up if i find a good deall this spring..btw what cam you using? looks like an slr..


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> 390s are sick ass bindings..im gunna pick a pair up if i find a good deall this spring..btw what cam you using? looks like an slr..


Yeah, I'm using a Nikon D50 w/Tamron f2.8 lens and off-camera flash.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Luckyboyee777 said:


> How do you like the 390's?


I wasn't too impressed with them, but I need to adjust them for my new boots and give them another chance. I got size L (supposed to be good for size 9.5 and up), and they're too big for my size 9.5 boots - there's about 1 cm of extra space on the side.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

It's generally known that if you're at the threshold of a binding size, go for the smaller one and then just pull the straps way out.


@OP: wow. The more I see Rome products the more I love how they look. Hah or maybe it's just your camera.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

dude sick setup. Never summer is coming out with some pretty hot boards as of late and Rome stuff always seems to be smokin. you will have to tell me how you like those targas though because I was looking at the black and ceon ones for my rome agent but wasnt sure.


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

ha, got the same setup rolling in the next week. this forum probably has something to do with it.

taking out the sl-r this weekend. should be FUNNNNN


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

OMG, I think I just wet myself!! That is one SICK setup!!

Post your thoughts on the SL-R after you've ridden it. It was one of the boards I was thinking of getting in the off season, but was worried it would be too stiff (yes, I know its a rocker, but still).


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

nice combo:O, i just both the targa's 2day, cant wait for them 2 come!!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

dope setup bro.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

One word, Sick!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Finally posted a review: 1/27/10 on this board. See first post.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sexy combo. Never Summer is a cool company. As far as moguls go, that's the one thing I avoid. I haven't tried them in a few years, but it's just awkward.


----------

